# What type of leader and connectors for pike, walleye, LMB, musky, SMB?



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas,

Almost all of my fishing is trolling for eyes in the spring and then musky fishing with heavy gear. I'm branching out this year and i'm going to fish the river system as well as kayak.
I have a new Sahara 4000 reel on a heavy St. Croix Tidemaster (7' rod with 20lb suffix 832 braid. I will be throwing larger cranks, WTD and subsurface baits (not full musky sized) so I'm wondering on the best leader and size of swivel/connectors. I'm thinking 30lb fluorocarbon (making my own), but what size for the hardware? I'm targeting a lot of diff species, but I know the saltwater guys have to rig for tuna, snook, redfish, tarpon etc.

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions,

MS


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

It all depends on the fish really, if your in rivers you may want to try 60 pound flouro, and equal hardware. If you notice that your getting a lot of swings but no takes then drop down to a 40 or 30 pound test and change up ur lure color. There is no set in stone way, you've gotta use what the fish want that day on that particular body of water


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Stringease #4 stay loc snaps and good grade #5 ball bearing swivels are the best. If you want to buy these with Flurocarbon line go to Ebay and there is a guy who sells them. His name is Charlie. Just type in Flurocarbon leaders and you will find him. He auctions them for about $9.00/3 leaders plus 2.50 shipping. Can't hardly make them for that. If you don't see the size you want he will make them for you. He uses a double knot plus he also crimps them to make sure they won't come undone. They are for bigger fish such as cats and musky. If you decide to make your own, go to muskietackle online. They have everything you need.


----------

